# Games This Year



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

Which games are you guys getting this year?  My list is pretty huge, and I've provided a "total" in terms of money as well... Take a gander!

DS -

Children of Mana x2 ($60)
Yoshi


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

Also, since I am getting 14 more games this year, and I own 60 games at the moment, this means that my grand total of games will comes to roughly 80 this year.  I hope to beat the 100 mark next year.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't get Red Steel, get Call of Duty. :0


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Don't get Red Steel, get Call of Duty. :0


 We'll see... I'm more interested in Red Steel because of the Japanese culture mixed into it... And who hates geishas, eh? <3


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well is Red Steel online...?


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We don't know yet.  It very well could be, says Ubisoft, but they say there's a lack of info about Wi-Fi from Nintendo... Hopefully, there are online swordfights.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

I vote for not buying two DS games and getting CoD instead... wait, what's Dragon Quest    
:blink:


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont know what ill get but ill get sumthin.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 8, 2006)

how much are controllers?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 8, 2006)

My mom owes me over $1,000 so I am not worried


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I vote for not buying two DS games and getting CoD instead... wait, what's Dragon Quest    
:b]
> Are you kidding?  All those DS games are must-haves.
> 
> @ Fish - I assumed $30-$40.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bul...LOL...you said you were gwetting only 12 games this yr lol...


Also, PKMN P/D are coming out in 07.



Well, for DS, Ill be getting Jump Superstars hopefully by the end of the year, as well as Custom Robo Arena.  Maybe I'll pick up one other, but probably not.

As for Wii, I'll be getting the console, MP3, FFCC2 at launch...and maybe one other game depending on how much $$$ I have left, what deals there are, and how good reviews are for games.  I'm not sure if COD3 is a launch game...but if it is I'll probably get it too.

So, all in all, about $85 for DS games, $380 for Wii and games; $465 + tax total.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bul...LOL...you said you were gwetting only 12 games this yr lol...
> 
> 
> Also, PKMN P/D are coming out in 07.
> ...


 rofl, if you're going to go by reviews, then you'll get TP, which'll undoubtedly get a 10 from every major reviewer.     

And yeah, I said that I was getting 12 games before certain, err, "adjustments"...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bul...LOL...you said you were gwetting only 12 games this yr lol...
> 
> 
> Also, PKMN P/D are coming out in 07.
> ...


 Get CoD3, I'll start a TBT clan.  :lol:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I play COD2 on PC at my friend's house sometimes, and it's an awesome game.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude, you know I'm not a huge LoZ fan...maybe when it's like $30 or $20...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've never actually owned a CoD game myself... I was going to get it for the GCN, untill I heard the GCN one was dumb.  My brother has CoD2 for the 360 and I wuv it.   
:wub:


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 'Cause, as I said before, you've never truly played Zelda.  If you're a gamer, you'll get TP.    			  But I'm gonna leave you alone right now... If a Nintendo gamer doesn't believe Nintendo when they say they're making the best game ever, then what kind of a Nintendo gamer is that?     

*has edited his list*


----------



## ƒish (Aug 8, 2006)

well dang, controllers wont be cheap...


my list:

GCN:
Super Paper Mario ($50)

Total: $50

DS:
Yoshi's Island 2 ($35)
Final Fantasy III ($30)
Harvest Moon DS ($30)

Total: $95

Wii:

Wii ($230)
4 Wiimotes(this is what i get for having too many friends. >_<) ($120 - $180)
Zelda: Twilight Princess ($50)
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption ($50)
Wii Sports ($20)
Call of Duty 3 ($40)
Red Steel ($40)
Metal Slub: Anthology ($20)

Total: $520 - $580

Grand Total: $665 - $725

Gads... its a good thing i'm going halfsies on the Wii and Wiimotes with my brother... and i could hope christmas would help with the blow of this... hehe...


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

Ouch.... I just realized that Phantom Hourglass was pushed back to 07.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'll be getting TP or MP3.  TP is more based on the "story mode" and I'm not into those games much right now... and MP doesn't do much for me either.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ouch.... I just realized that Phantom Hourglass was pushed back to 07.


 Good, now get rid of Wii sports or another DS game and get CoD.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How can I, when I just added 2 more DS games. >_>


----------



## ƒish (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ouch.... I just realized that Phantom Hourglass was pushed back to 07.


 strangly enough thats a good thing for me. >_>

also, bul, dont get Trauma Center... its just a remake, not worth $50 you could spend on something cooler, like Call of Duty. : D

i'l totally getting Call of Duty, and i'm Totally hoping valve and sierra take an interest and make Counter-Strike. D:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You dont need to spend 50 bucks on Bul's new fave game to be a gamer...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You don't, but you need to spend $50 on Nintendo's favorite game to be a gamer.

*zing*


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pfft.  If Metroid Prime: Hunters is any indication, you'll all be whooped in CoD... If I get it, that is.


 So that means you are getting Call of Duty? :0


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

@ Fish - I know that Trauma Center Wii is a remake, but I've never played the original, so that's why I want it... And OKAY, you've convinced meh, I'm getting CoD3.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yar, why?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because TBT clanz0rz will pwns j00.  :eh:


----------



## ƒish (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

I forgot about talking. :0

But you don't have to talk if ya dont want to.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> @ Fish - I know that Trauma Center Wii is a remake, but I've never played the original, so that's why I want it... And OKAY, you've convinced meh, I'm getting CoD3.


 Yay! : D

you could just get trauma center on the DS if you really wanted it, much cheaper. <3


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> And yeah, I said that I was getting 12 games before certain, err, "adjustments"...


 MODDER! ....ahhhh I can't deny it either.


----------



## Micah (Aug 8, 2006)

DS Games
Mario 3 on 3 Hoops

Wii Games
WarioWare
Monkey Ball
Wii Sports

Other Games
Super Mario Galaxy
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End :jay:


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, no, it was parents restricitions that got lifted. ;_;


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

If I was going to get one other game besides CoD3, what should it be?


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> If I was going to get one other game besides CoD3, what should it be?


 TWILIGHT PRINCESS.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

If not MP3 or TP, what game would you say...?


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> If not MP3 or TP, what game would you say...?


 Well, it depends on what you like.  Do you like RPGs?  If Final Fantasy: Crystal Bearers is a launch title, and it prolly will be, then get that; cooperative online multiplayer FTW!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

Yah... but I've never really been into FF...


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Yah... but I've never really been into FF...


 Me neither, but it looks REALLY awesome.  It's not turn-by-turn, so it isn't traditional FF.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

Meh... I'd prolly have to spend a lot of time with it... time I don't have.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 8, 2006)

My list is big too. For all you Nintendo nerds out there, prepare to le gasp. These are in the order I want them.. I'll get most for Christmas, and some with my own money.

PC- (Total - about 150.00)

- Morrowind: The Elder Scrolls 4; Oblivion (M - 49.99)
- Spore (? - 49.99?)
- Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends (T - 49.99)


Nintendo DS- (Total - about 120.00)

-The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (? - 29.99)
-Mario Hoops 3 on 3 (E - 29.99)
-Contact (E - 29.99)
-Harvest Moon DS (E - 29.99)


Nintendo Gamecube- (Total - about 70.00)

-Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door (E - 20.00? @ Player's Choice)
-Super Paper Mario (E - 49.99)


Wii- (Total - about 710.00)

-Wii Console (230.00?)
-Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (? - 49.99?)
-The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (? - 49.99?)
-Call of Duty 3 (? - 49.99?)
-Wii Sports (? - 49.99?)


Grand Total: about 1050.00


----------



## ƒish (Aug 8, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> My list is big too. For all you Nintendo nerds out there, prepare to le gasp. These are in the order I want them.. I'll get most for Christmas, and some with my own money.
> 
> PC- (Total - about 150.00)
> 
> ...


 Lucky you, 3 - 4 of those dont come out til next year...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, Spore and all that, forget it. >_>


----------



## ƒish (Aug 8, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Well, Spore and all that, forget it. >_>


 I wish my computer could run spore... it can barely even run Warcraft III... but thats prolly just the CD Drive... my CD Drive has this thing against discs...

but yeah i want spore too, and Quake Wars, that looks pretty sweet... like a good version of Quake III...


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 8, 2006)

DS-
Diddy Kong Racing
Tony Hawk: Downhill Jam
Castlevania: Potrait of Ruin
DK:KoS 2

Wii-
Metroid Prime 3

360-
Viva Pinata

GCN-
DK Bongo Blast
Twilight Princess

There are probably more, but I can't think of them right now.

Edit: I forgot Twilight Princess.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 9, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> DS-
> Diddy Kong Racing
> Tony Hawk: Downhill Jam
> Castlevania: Potrait of Ruin
> ...


 What about Call of Duty 3?  :eh:


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't care for CoD2 for the 360, so I'm not getting the third for the Wii. :eh:


----------

